# Canoe or Yak?



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Which is better to fish from for an old gizzer that has a hard time setting still because of back trouble? I fished from a canoe years ago and it was a pain in any kind of wind,(coke bottling etc.)Canoe or Yak? Would be fishing a river with riffles and a 2 and 3 difficulty once in a while with long semi dead pools of 1 half to 1 mile in length. At low flow some draging is possible. Would be Smallmouth fishing alone & sometimes with a friend. I know nothing at all about yaks but they look pretty cool! I have access to an old canoe with stabilizer floats on the sides, What type of problem could the floats be in a tight spot? Thanks!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

You could always look at a hybrid like the Wilderness Systems Commander.

Commander review Vid and Pics

The commander is kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Which is better to fish from for an old gizzer that has a hard time setting still because of back trouble? I fished from a canoe years ago and it was a pain in any kind of wind,(coke bottling etc.)Canoe or Yak? Would be fishing a river with riffles and a 2 and 3 difficulty once in a while with long semi dead pools of 1 half to 1 mile in length. At low flow some draging is possible. Would be Smallmouth fishing alone & sometimes with a friend. I know nothing at all about yaks but they look pretty cool! I have access to an old canoe with stabilizer floats on the sides, What type of problem could the floats be in a tight spot? Thanks!


Kind of a tough one here. With a stiff back and wanting to stand up, then a canoe with floaters or a hybrid yak such as a Native Ultimate or a WS Commander makes sense, but they are heavy. Heavy boats are not fun if fishing by oneself due to loading/unloading. If you go yak, it would be harder to bring a friend unless you are going to shell out the dough for two yaks, or make your friend get one to. Two guys in a small light-weight canoe makes for some crowded fishing at times. It's really tough to say what boat would be ideal for your situation. For fishing often or mostly alone on rivers for smallies, I would lean toward an SOT yak as small as you can get away with to be good stable fishing craft and light enough not to be hassle. Probably a Tarpon 100. The Native Ultimate has really nice seat on it. Don't know about standing in one though. Probably good to stand and stretch, but fishing might be a bit tricky especially on flowing water. If you go tandem canoe......go 12' or less or you'll likely not be doing many solo floats.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Back trouble and kayaks don't go too well together. But if you get a yak, I'd get the Native Ultimate just for the comfort alone.
If you go canoe, I'd lose the stabilizers. They will be a royal PIA on a class 2 river.
Maybe get a Sportspal canoe. They kind of have built in stabilizers. 
http://www.bwmarineproducts.com/canoes.htm

I have a few buddies who fish down in KY. The rivers they hit have a little more flow than here.
Alot of them fish in ODC, pontoon style boats.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat360011&hasJS=true
That might be a great option too. VERY confortable, but not super great for the long pools.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I can personally vouch for the Wilderness Systems Commander120. (I should put up an official review sometime.) At any rate, yes, it is indeed heavier than traditional kayaks. It weighs approx 60lbs, but is semi comfortable to carry. Other kayaks (to fish from) can weigh as little as 40-45lbs I'd guess. The great thing about the commander though, is in its stability, two seating positions, and that it's designed to be able to stand and fish from. After 3 outings (and never having owned/paddled before), I can stand and fish easily, with very little worry of falling. It won't be as stable as say a Hobie with dual outriggers and a belly bar, but it's still very stable. 

Outdoor Source on Tremont in Upper Arlington still has some for sale I believe. They'll also let you demo it for a day, for free. I highly recommend trying one out.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Back trouble and kayaks don't go too well together. But if you get a yak, I'd get the Native Ultimate just for the comfort alone.
> If you go canoe, I'd lose the stabilizers. They will be a royal PIA on a class 2 river.
> Maybe get a Sportspal canoe. They kind of have built in stabilizers.
> http://www.bwmarineproducts.com/canoes.htm
> ...


What problems do the stabilizers give in class 2&3water? I have never used them.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The stabalizers stick out to the side pretty far. And they are also not designed to "go over" things like rocks like a boat is designed to do.
So instead of going over something, they either catch on something, which can be extrememly dangerous, or they'll snap off, which is expensive.

Here's a pic of a Class II. I cann see all kinds of places where those stabilizers would get caught and grab. 
Bad things will happen when they do.









And here's a pic of a Class III. Nuff said:


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> The stabalizers stick out to the side pretty far. And they are also not designed to "go over" things like rocks like a boat is designed to do.
> So instead of going over something, they either catch on something, which can be extrememly dangerous, or they'll snap off, which is expensive.
> 
> Here's a pic of a Class II. I cann see all kinds of places where those stabilizers would get caught and grab.
> ...


Good points and great pics.The class 2 is what I would see constantly. That class 3 would be rare, might see 3 like it on a 20 mile trip,but when you hit one it can get a bit scary. Think I'll forget about the stabilizers. Went on a long 2 day run down the main Licking River years ago. Was alone with all my equipment, fishing rods, tackle,new S&W 41mag. and camping stuff. Had never ran the stretch between Claysville&Falmouth got to McKinneysberg bridge and went around a sharp turn and had about 5 seconds notice that I was rolling into a class 3 that was a rageing race track banked L turn with a tree pinned in the middle of it. Hit the tree and the canoe started rocking violently. To this day I don't know how it didn't flip! I nearly crapped my pants! If I buy a canoe or yak it must be stable in a class 3. I'm to old for that stuff!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

The Ultimate and the Commander are about as stable as they get however I do not know how well they would hold up in class 3's they look like they would fill up with water pretty easy.

The Tarpon 100 might be a better buy or something along that line.

Cheaper. and lighter for your bad back. Not to mention you really do not have to worry about flooding a SOT like you would one of the hybrids.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Been looking into the options suggested by you good folks. Because of the back trouble my options seem very limited. The standup 10ft. Fishcat IR Pontoon with casting deck looks interesting. Can these handle class three water? Looks like it might be a problem. It has a stow away bar to lean on while standing which would be a real nice option for a bad back. That rare class 3 is a major problem.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The pontoon is EXACTLY what you want for those Class III's. Those things will NOT flip. 
They can easily handle a Class IV and still not worry about breaking a fishing rod.
Every guy I know fishes a pontoon for one of two reasons:
They don't want to have to worry about rapids, etc..
They have bad backs and kayaks aren't their thing.

Here's an extreme example, One of my buddies on a "super pontoon" in some severe Class IV's. Yes, he's fishing.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Now that looks fun.....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We'll be there first week of August.
Big water. Big fish.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> The pontoon is EXACTLY what you want for those Class III's. Those things will NOT flip.
> They can easily handle a Class IV and still not worry about breaking a fishing rod.
> Every guy I know fishes a pontoon for one of two reasons:
> They don't want to have to worry about rapids, etc..
> ...


WOW! Thats looks way to cool! Youv'e got my blood pumping Bubbagon! That FishcatIR pontoon is in Cabelas and has a motor mount on it. Do you see any disadvantage to the way it is set up? I am going to look into it further. It will probably need a trailer. If you have time let me know all you can. My fishing buddy will have to buy his own! Thanks Bro.!


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Are you getting into IV's there? Do you do those in the Dagger?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow Bubba. Kinda envious now....lol

Always wanted to hit white water. NOT IN THE TROPHY OF COURSE....lol

But it sounds like you guys are going to have a freakin blast.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Just talked to a couple of dealers, One from Milford OH. was out of business but was good enough to fill me in on some details. I was happy to find that you could put it in the trunk of a car! Now my old lady can drop me off and pick me up. They thought the pontoons could only handle a elec. motor but I can live with that. Was hoping it might handle a 3hp. outboard. I was going to buy myself a new pistol soon but this Fishcat IR sounds like a lot more fun for the same money, and I already have two pistols! Don't know jack squat about these pontoons, but you guys have got my blood pumping so fast my nose is about to bleed! I live about 25 miles south of Cincinnati,OH. in N. KY. and am having a hard time finding a dealer within 100 miles, any suggestions? Cabelas carrys them but I would like to look at them first. Yeee-Haaa!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure but did you check bass Pro shop?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Not sure but did you check bass Pro shop?


They have not sent me a catalog this year, but I will call. Takes me 1 hour 15 min. to get there. Got my boat hooked up to try the local lake tell dark. Keep the opinions coming guys, I'll see you later. Thanks!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with that Fishcat IR. Great boat!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Fishcat IR has a motor mount. Guy at a dealer says trolling motor only he thinks. Any recommendations as far as a type best suited for the job? It seems that steering would be very difficult considering its position compared to the seat position. How about battery size and type?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's a tough call. You'd probably have to figure it out after a couple floats. You may end up deciding the trolling motor is too much of a pain in the butt, I dunno. But I'd go as small as possible with both the trolling motor and the battery if you do get them.
You need to get in touch with these guys:
http://www.thecreekbank.com/
It's a bunch of REALLY good guys who live down by you. They all fish for smallies in KY rivers and most of them do it in pontoons.
They're good dudes who will help you out way more than I can when it comes to pontoon questions. Plus most of them are exceptional fishermen who could help you on the hows, whats, and wheres.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> That's a tough call. You'd probably have to figure it out after a couple floats. You may end up deciding the trolling motor is too much of a pain in the butt, I dunno. But I'd go as small as possible with both the trolling motor and the battery if you do get them.
> You need to get in touch with these guys:
> http://www.thecreekbank.com/
> It's a bunch of REALLY good guys who live down by you. They all fish for smallies in KY rivers and most of them do it in pontoons.
> They're good dudes who will help you out way more than I can when it comes to pontoon questions. Plus most of them are exceptional fishermen who could help you on the hows, whats, and wheres.


Tried for an hour to get into the website but it kept telling me I was making some kind of error. Like I have said before I'm computer ignorant. Oh well I gave it a shot. Do you think a good quality pontoon can be bought for $850.00? the prices very wildly. Some people are saying the Fishcat 10 IR is a huge problem to assemble. How long should it take to put a pontoon together?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I dunno.
You should try again. I just signed up.
You have to type in a "phrase" from an advertiser near the end of the form. Also make sure you click the "I agree" button at the end.


----------

